# Deluxe 30 porn (video)



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

A year ago I posted a you tube video on my 2014 Deluxe 30. I felt I should do an update to the changes and improvements over the year. 

I owe ALOT of what I did to you folks and this form, so THANK YOU.





 
Keep in mind, I'm not a professional when it comes to stuff like this, as I'm sure you will notice some errors on my part. 

Again, thank you to all and this forum. It has been fun, and I hope I can continue to add my 2 cents as time moves along.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Where did you get the rubber boot for toggle switch and where did you get leds? Nice video!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder how many G-men have checked on us for posting and looking at porn


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I wonder how many G-men have checked on us for posting and looking at porn


It's only snow blower porn. Not like anybody was harmed in that video and it looked all consentual.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

dwblue00 said:


> It's only snow blower porn. Not like anybody was harmed in that video and it looked all consentual.


we know that but some words are a trigger for them


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> Where did you get the rubber boot for toggle switch and where did you get leds? Nice video!


As long as I'm making the G men or nsa check in on us/me, I will continue to "stir the pot"

The condoms you see on the,,,,,, ahh I better stop there, I got off the crappy switches I purchased off ebay. The switch's were very cheaply made, so I went to the local ace store and picked up good quality switches and just used the boots.

The headlight and tail light LED's are also ebay. The seller no longer has them (purchased a year ago) but it you search "2" cree 10w led" you will find the headlight I used, and for the tail, just search for "red led trailer lights", and you will find a metric sh1t ton of them to choose from.

Working at a sheet metal shop does have its advantages for jobs like this. That made mounting these lights, and my baffle, a whole lot easier, as I think mounting previsions can be the biggest hurdle.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I was hoping you activated the turn-signals...nice job Lift!


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Great video. And great modifications!


----------



## Rodman (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice fab job on the brackets. Great info and video!
Did you need to use spacers on the Armor skids?
I haven't put them on yet.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rodman said:


> Nice fab job on the brackets. Great info and video!
> Did you need to use spacers on the Armor skids?
> I haven't put them on yet.


Thank you for the kind words!

When I purchased my Armor Skids last year, either the shim kit was not an option, or I did not see it. I ran most of last season with a nut samiched between the exterior of the housing and to the inside of the Armor Skid. It worked, but it felt like I had some "flex" with this set up. This fall I saw another post where the shim kit was installed. I ended up purchasing the shim kit, got (2) sets as advised by Armor Skid. Yesterday being it was warm enough to work in the garage, I put in just (1) shim on each side, and I think I will run it like that.


----------



## ivorm (Feb 9, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> A year ago I posted a you tube video on my 2014 Deluxe 30. I felt I should do an update to the changes and improvements over the year. ...snip... It has been fun, and I hope I can continue to add my 2 cents as time moves along.



What thickness of steel did you use for the rubber baffle support? I assume you had a piece of flat stock bent to the angle you needed? I'm thinking about putting one of these on my deluxe 30.

Thanks,
Ivor


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

ivorm said:


> What thickness of steel did you use for the rubber baffle support? I assume you had a piece of flat stock bent to the angle you needed? I'm thinking about putting one of these on my deluxe 30.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ivor


Ditto on the baffle question. I've got a deluxe 28 I'd like to do that to.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

LET-UT said:


> Ditto on the baffle question. I've got a deluxe 28 I'd like to do that to.


Being I work for a sheet metal company, the shop had some scrap 16 ga galvanized sheet. I had them shear and form up an acute angle (don't recall the degree) then had a flat sheared the same width as the vertical leg of the angle. I then took my rubber strip, sandwiched it betwixt the two pieces of galv, and drilled some mounting holes. I put on many coats of primer and chevy engine orange paint. After a few years of use, the chevy orange spray paint is flaking off. Oh well, it still does it's job.


----------



## ivorm (Feb 9, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> Being I work for a sheet metal company, the shop had some scrap 16 ga galvanized sheet. I had them shear and form up an acute angle (don't recall the degree) then had a flat sheared the same width as the vertical leg of the angle. I then took my rubber strip, sandwiched it betwixt the two pieces of galv, and drilled some mounting holes. I put on many coats of primer and chevy engine orange paint. After a few years of use, the chevy orange spray paint is flaking off. Oh well, it still does it's job.


Great, thanks for the info. I'm thinking about making one of these soon.


----------

